# Meinboard defekt? Reboot and select proper Boot Device



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2016)

Ich habe hier einen von mir zusammengebauten PC eines Bekannten mit einem ASRock Mini-ITX Mainboard Q1900B (Boards inkl Intel J1900-CPU). Der PC lief problemlos, aber nun zeigt er nur noch an "Reboot and select a proper Boot Device" - ich 
 kenne so was normalerweise, wenn man zB ein Laufwerk ohne Betriebssystem anschließt, welches versehentlich bei der Bootreihenfolge an erster Stelle steht, oder wenn DVD-LW als erstes Bootdevice aktiv ist und man eine CD drin vergisst. Das ist aber definitiv hier nicht der Fall!


Der PC ist nun grad bei mir, ich dachte zuerst, die SSD sei vlt defekt, weil bei den Infos zu SATA2_1 und SATA2_2 nur "not detected" steht. Aber: bei der Wahl der Laufwerke für die Bootreihenfolge ist die SSD dann doch mit drin, sie wird also _doch _gefunden. Da bin ich jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob diese Anzeige SATA2_1 und SATA2_2 wirklich ein Laufwerk anzeigen soll oder vlt nur so was wie SMART-Werte, FALLS die sich auslesen lassen...

Nun wollte ich die Windows-Installation per USB-Stick erneut starten, und der Installations-USB-Stick steht in der Bootreihenfolge auch korrekt drin. Es klappt aber auch das Booten per Stick nicht. Es kommt immer die gleiche Meldung, wie oben genannt. 


Das ist aber alles nicht der Fall - das Board scheint einfach nicht mehr Booten zu können. Kann es einen solchen Defekt geben, dass Laufwerke erkannt werden, aber die "Bootfähigkeit" des Mainboards defekt ist? Und deswegen steht die SSD zwar bei der Bootreihenfolge, aber nicht bei den SATA-Infos? Kennt jemand so ein Problem?


PS: BIOS-Defaults hatte ich natürlich auch schon geladen, und auch verschiedene USB-Ports für den Stick probiert.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juni 2016)

Du musst die Priorität von der bootplatte richtig einstellen und dann diese als erste bootplatte auswählen.  Vorausgesetzt Windows ist installiert.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2016)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Du musst die Priorität von der bootplatte richtig einstellen und dann diese als erste bootplatte auswählen.  Vorausgesetzt Windows ist installiert.


 Das hab ich doch alles geschrieben: es war zuerst NUR die SSD drin, die IST an erster Stelle der Bootreihenfolge, aber: Fehlermeldung...   dann ich steckte den USB-Stick an, mit dem ich vor 4 Wochen den gleichen PC installiert hatte, stellte die Bootreihenfolge so ein, dass er an erster Stelle ist: gleiche Fehlermeldung...

Selbstverständlich hatte ich das UEFI jeweils MIT speichern der Änderungen verlassen. und an meinem eigenen PC startet der Stick das Setup sofort, der Stick ist also auch okay.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2016)

Was passiert denn, wenn du vom Boot Menü aus booten willst?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was passiert denn, wenn du vom Boot Menü aus booten willst?


 Da kommt genau die gleiche Meldung, egal ob ich den Stick oder die SSD wähle: 

Reboot and select a proper Boot Device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot Device and press key.


----------



## Chimera (4. Juni 2016)

Hmmm, klingt fast so wie beim mir vor einiger Zeit: konnte auch nicht mehr booten und hatte jedes Mal so ne komische Fehlermeldung (ähnlich wie deine, aber nicht ganz gleich). Per Zufall stellte ich dann fest, dass sich im UEFI Secure Boot iwie aktiviert hatte, was bei Win 7 etwa so viel Sinn macht wie mit Benzin ein Feuer zu löschen  Nach deaktivieren von Secure Boot ging es wieder. Was mich bis heute beschäftigt: k.A. wie sich dies von selbst(!) von einem Tag auf den anderen aktiviert hat. Hab es bis heute nicht rausbekommen.
Kannst also mal im UEFI gucken, was bei dir bei Secure Boot ist. Wen ndu Win 10 nutzt und es an hattest, vielleicht ist es nun aus und dann spinnt es rum. Wenn du aber Securer Boot auch nie an hattest, dann guck mal, ob es nun evtl. an ist. Dachte erst, dass ich der einzige mit dem Problem bin, aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis hatten auch 3 andere Leute dasselbe Problem (aber alle mit Asus Brettern und interessanterweise nach nem BIOS Update).
Es kann natürlich aber auch der Worst Case sein und das Brett ist einfach nur futschikato.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2016)

Chimera schrieb:


> Hmmm, klingt fast so wie beim mir vor einiger Zeit: konnte auch nicht mehr booten und hatte jedes Mal so ne komische Fehlermeldung (ähnlich wie deine, aber nicht ganz gleich). Per Zufall stellte ich dann fest, dass sich im UEFI Secure Boot iwie aktiviert hatte, was bei Win 7 etwa so viel Sinn macht wie mit Benzin ein Feuer zu löschen  Nach deaktivieren von Secure Boot ging es wieder. Was mich bis heute beschäftigt: k.A. wie sich dies von selbst(!) von einem Tag auf den anderen aktiviert hat. Hab es bis heute nicht rausbekommen.
> Kannst also mal im UEFI gucken, was bei dir bei Secure Boot ist. Wen ndu Win 10 nutzt und es an hattest, vielleicht ist es nun aus und dann spinnt es rum. Wenn du aber Securer Boot auch nie an hattest, dann guck mal, ob es nun evtl. an ist. Dachte erst, dass ich der einzige mit dem Problem bin, aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis hatten auch 3 andere Leute dasselbe Problem (aber alle mit Asus Brettern und interessanterweise nach nem BIOS Update).
> Es kann natürlich aber auch der Worst Case sein und das Brett ist einfach nur futschikato.



Also, ich selber hatte es nicht aktiviert, und der Bekannte ist ein älterer Herr, der sicher niemals im BIOS rumfummeln würde  Und ich hatte heute ja auch die Default-Einstellungen geladen - an sich sollte es dann ja nicht aktiv sein. Aber ich schaue morgen mal nach, heute schaff ich es nicht mehr.


Könnte es vlt durch eine Überspannung oder so was passiert sein? Die Steckdose, wo er den PC anschließt, würde wohl manchmal "Funken schlagen", meinte er heute   und bei den Nachbarn war gestern wohl auch mal Stromausfall. Is aber seltsam, dass nicht einfach "alles hin" ist, sondern nur speziell die Bootfähigkeit des Boards ^^


----------



## Chimera (4. Juni 2016)

Hmmmm, nun, mit Strom... ich hatte den PC früher mal an so ner Küchensteckdose hängen, als ein Blitz einschlug. Der PC an sich nahm keinen Schaden, aber die HDD hat es gekillt. Fand es auch rätselhaft, warum nur die HDD und nicht mehr. Jedenfalls seither nutze ich nur noch Steckleisten mit Überspannungsschutz, will kein Risiko mehr eingehen  Ist aber schon recht komisch die Sache...
Übrigens, bei mir brachte CMOS Reset jeweils keine Besserung bei dem Problem, da es eben per default Secure Boot setzte, obwohl ich es niemals an hatte (auch nicht beim allerersten UEFI Start). Hab es damals auf ein verbuggtes UEFI geschoben, doch auch nach dem Downgrade bestand das Problem. Komischerweise verschwand es aber ebenso schnell wieder wie es kam. Strange, kann ich nur sagen...


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich selber hatte es nicht aktiviert, und der Bekannte ist ein älterer Herr, der sicher niemals im BIOS rumfummeln würde  Und ich hatte heute ja auch die Default-Einstellungen geladen - an sich sollte es dann ja nicht aktiv sein. Aber ich schaue morgen mal nach, heute schaff ich es nicht mehr.



In letzter Zeit ein Bios Update gemacht oder wurde gemacht?
Kann durchaus sein, dass das mit dem Secure Boot standardmäßig aktiviert wird, wenn die Default Settings geladen werden.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2016)

Also, secure Boot ist NICHT aktiv. Und auch ein "fast boot"-Modus in den Bootoptionen ist nicht aktiv. Da muss ich wohl endgültig von einem Defekt ausgehen, oder?


Und irgendwas am BIOS wurde nicht gemacht, geschweige denn ein Flash. Der Bekannte ist eher froh, auf Anhieb den Ein-Schalter zu finden


----------



## Chimera (6. Juni 2016)

Jo, dann hat es wohl einfach nen Schaden und ist reif für ne RMA


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2016)

Chimera schrieb:


> Jo, dann hat es wohl einfach nen Schaden und ist reif für ne RMA



jo, habe schon die Rücksendeunterlagen ausgedruckt, geht morgen Vormittag raus. Glücklicherweise hatte ich bei der Bestellung nen Zusatzservice gebucht, so dass - wenn die den Fehler dann feststellen - wohl noch vor dem Wochenende Ersatz kommt. Sind auch einige vom gleichen Modell auf Lager, muss also nichts extra bestellt werden


----------



## Stratton (7. Juni 2016)

Ist es schon raus? Falls nicht, ich hatte erst gestern das gleiche Problem. Ich habe zwei Samsung 950 Pro angeschlossen und diese waren auch als Bootoption #1 ausgewählt. Dennoch fuhr er nicht hoch.

Als ich ein abgespeichertes Bios-Profil von der SSD laden wollte, sagte er mir, dass keine Laufwerke angeschlossen sind.

Dann habe ich ein Cmos-Clear durchgeführt und zwar genau so, wie es mir der Gigabyte-Support in einem anderen Fall empfohlen hatte:

"Clear CMOS:
Netzteil ausschalten und 30 s warten
CMOS Batterie ausbauen.
Kontakte im Batteriehalter für ca. 2s kurzschließen.
Kurzschluß aufheben.

Jetzt Clear CMOS Jumper für 10 s kurzschließen.
Kurzschluß aufheben.
CMOS Batterie einbauen.
Netzteil einschalten."

Beim anschließenden hochfahren war wieder alles tiptop.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juni 2016)

Vor nicht allzulange her gab es auch so ein Windoof-Update, das UEFI-Boot lahmgelegt hat.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2016)

Also, ich hab es zwar nicht so aufwendig wie bei der Gigabyte-Methode gemacht, aber ich hatte den PC vom Strom, cmos-Reset usw. alles durchprobiert. Und ich sag mal so: wenn DAS die Lösung wäre, dann wird der Shop das halt mal machen und das Board "repariert" zurücksenden, und wenn es nicht die Lösung ist oder der Shop die Methode nicht kennt, senden die halt ein neues Board zu - ist mir an sich egal, welcher Fall dann eintritt  Hauptsache ich hab dann bald ein funktionierendes Q1900B-ITX hier. 


@bschicht86: Win7? Es ist nämlich Win7 installiert. Und was genau würde das update denn machen? Kriegt man das nicht per cmos-Reset wieder hin?


----------



## Stratton (7. Juni 2016)

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juni 2016)

Da hab ich meine Info her.

Da ich mein Win7 als non-UEFI installiert hatte, hatte ich demnach das Problem auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Da hab ich meine Info her.
> 
> Da ich mein Win7 als non-UEFI installiert hatte, hatte ich demnach das Problem auch nicht.


 ja okay, aber ich konnte ja nicht mal per USB-Stick oder DVD ein neues Windows-Setup starten. Die Meldung scheint aber von einem Problem zu handeln, was sich auf dem Laufwerk etabliert. 

 Und das hier "der PC _geht entweder sofort ins BIOS oder bricht den Bootvorgang mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, dass unauthorisierte Änderungen am System vornommen worden seien_." trifft auch nicht für meinen Fall zu. Ebenso war im BIOS nichts für den Securemode so einstellt, wie es im Artikel steht.

 Zudem: "_Nur welches Update nun für die Probleme verantwortlich war, ist noch fraglich. Es wird spekuliert, dass ... die Datei Bootmgr.EFI verändert." _=> da geht es also um Datei auf dem Windows-Laufwerk, oder? Dann ist es definitiv nicht "mein" Problem, da ja wie gesagt auch ohne die SSD von USB nicht neu installiert werden konnte.


 @Strotton: thx, werde dann hier mal updaten, was sich ergeben hat. 


PS: was genau bedeutet das "_und das System im UEFI-Modus installiert war_" ? Muss man das vorher bewusst so einstellen, oder wird Windows automatisch so installiert bei neueren Mainboards, die ein "UEFI" und kein klassisches BIOS haben?


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> PS: was genau bedeutet das "_und das System im UEFI-Modus installiert war_" ? Muss man das vorher bewusst so einstellen, oder wird Windows automatisch so installiert bei neueren Mainboards, die ein "UEFI" und kein klassisches BIOS haben?



Ich denke schon. Weil ich konnte Win7 nicht im Fast Boot (UEFI?) installieren, weil das BIOS dann die SSD nicht aktzeptiert hat.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon. Weil ich konnte Win7 nicht im Fast Boot (UEFI?) installieren, weil das BIOS dann die SSD nicht aktzeptiert hat.


 Also, du hattest Fast Boot aktiv, und da ging es nicht? Dann hat es nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun, denn da war KEIN fast Boot aktiv  

und: das Windows-Setup hatte bei Dir aber geladen, und nur die SSD wurde nicht erkannt - oder wie? Bei meinem Fehler-Board geht ja eben GAR nix mehr, als ob man ein Laufwerk angeschlossen hätte, wo nichts bootbares gefunden wird.


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Juni 2016)

Ja, soweit war ich auch schon, dass dein Problem ein anderes sein muss. 

Meine Antwort bezog sich ja auch auf die Frage der Einstellerei.

Zu deinem Problem: Die Laufwerke werden im BIOS auch korrekt erkannt? Wenn nein, dann sollte auch kein Boot gehen. 
Andererseits, haben die SATA-Anschlüsse zufällig ein zuschaltbares RAID-BIOS? Wenn ja, aktivier das mal und schau da drin, ob sich die Laufwerke anzeigen lassen. 
Du könntest ja auch noch eine steckbare SATA-Karte probieren, falls Platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## Chimera (8. Juni 2016)

Man kann das OS im legacy Modus und eben im UEFI Modus installieren. Gewisse Features, wie eben Super Fast Boot und so sind nur dann möglich, nicht aber im Legacy Modus (waren aber noch mehr Sachen, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern was alles). Wie man im UEFI Modus installieren kann: Installation von Windows im UEFI-Modus – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki. Einige Features setzen dann aber auch voraus, dass die Graka ein UEFI BIOS hat, war ja damals mit den GTX 400/500 so ne Sache, weil nicht alle Hersteller eins nachreichten (wenn ich mich noch halbwegs daran erinner...).


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ja, soweit war ich auch schon, dass dein Problem ein anderes sein muss.
> 
> Meine Antwort bezog sich ja auch auf die Frage der Einstellerei.
> 
> Zu deinem Problem: Die Laufwerke werden im BIOS auch korrekt erkannt? Wenn nein, dann sollte auch kein Boot gehen.


 Das ist ja grad das kuriose: bei den Infos zu SATA-Laufwerken wird die SSD nicht aufgeführt - im Bootmenü aber steht sie drin. Die USB-Geräte (Stick und DVD-LW) stehen auch im Bootmenü drin. Eine andere Anzeige ist im BIOS nicht vorgesehen, da gibt es keine Liste mit ALLEN Laufwerken, nur für die mit SATA. Ist ein Mini-ITX-Board mit integrierter CPU für 65€. 



> Andererseits, haben die SATA-Anschlüsse zufällig ein zuschaltbares RAID-BIOS? Wenn ja, aktivier das mal und schau da drin, ob sich die Laufwerke anzeigen lassen.
> Du könntest ja auch noch eine steckbare SATA-Karte probieren, falls Platz vorhanden ist.


 Ich glaube nicht, dass das Board RAID hat, es hat eh nur zwei Sata insgesamt. Aber selbst wenn das eine Lösung wäre, oder auch das mit der SATA-Karte: das hilft mit ja nicht, denn ich wollte ja nicht eine Notlösung für ein defektes Board, um es weiter nutzen zu können, sondern nur rausfinden, OB es defekt ist - wenn ja, dann krieg ich ja eh ein neues  

Und es ist ja auch seit gestern eh schon unterwegs. 



@Chimera: ich habe einfach nur im Werkszustand des Boards per USB Windows 7 auf eine SSD installiert, im BIOS vorher kurz gecheckt, ob AHCI aktiv ist und das RAM mit der korrekten Spannung läuft, Bootreihenfolge auf den Stick umgestellt, Save&Exit BIOS und dann einfach gewartet, bis das Setup vom Stick startete.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2016)

So, das ging echt superschnell: gestern hat der Shop das Paket bekommen, heute kam schon ein neues Board bei mir an. Nun geht wieder alles einwandfrei.    Musste natürlich einfach nur die SSD wieder anschließen, denn die SSD bzw. Windows war ja völlig in Ordnung. Ich hatte zur Sicherheit nur vor dem Anschluss der SSD mal eine Neuinstall per USB-Stick ausprobiert, um zu sehen, ob das Setup denn startet, und es hat geklappt. Dann die SSD dran, PC an => Windows bootet problemlos. Neustart gemacht, bootet erneut problemlos.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2016)

So einen Bug kenne ich nicht wirklich von den Mainboards.
Kommt mal vor, wenn ein Sata Port defekt ist aber dann läuft die SSD eben am anderen aber dass gar nichts geht, ist echt komisch. 

Freut aber, dass es wieder läuft.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> So einen Bug kenne ich nicht wirklich von den Mainboards.
> Kommt mal vor, wenn ein Sata Port defekt ist aber dann läuft die SSD eben am anderen aber dass gar nichts geht, ist echt komisch.


 ja, das ist echt sehr seltsam. Evlt. war es ja auch ne Überspannung, die irgendeinen kleinen Chip beschädigt hat, der genau in der Schnittstelle zwischen "Laufwerke erkennen" und "Booten starten" sitzt, wenn es denn so was gibt... 




> Freut aber, dass es wieder läuft.



jo, ich hoffe der Bekannte (ist halt echt nur einer, der wiederum mit jemand bekannt ist, den meine Eltern wiederum 3-4 Mal im Jahr sehen   ), dem der PC gehört, lässt mir vlt ne kleine Entlohnung für die Mühe da


----------

